# Myspace / Facebook



## Spastic_Dove

Myspace: MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/9129144

Facebook: Shayna Chupein


----------



## centrestableswendy

Facebook: Wendy Cable


----------



## english_rider144

Myspace: MySpace.com - ????????? - 17 - Female - STROUDSBURG, PENNSYLVANIA - www.myspace.com/ditzycountrygal

Facebook: Shannon Counterman


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

www.myspace.com/signym

Facebook: Signý Malín Pálsdóttir


----------



## equiniphile

I'm on FB, I'm Sage Crandall in ohio, usa. my profile pic is the same as my avatar on here


----------



## wordstoasong

mainly on facebook

facebook.com/tschaerig


----------



## eventerwannabe

Myspace-ith:
www.myspace.com/tbgal 

Facebook-ith:
*Nerissa Frazier*


----------



## GypsyTally921

My business profile, which is my horsey one anyway, is 

MySpace - Mane Attraction Equine - 25 - Female - California - myspace.com/maneattractionequine

Add me!


----------



## EventersBabe

Myspace: www.myspace.com/equestrianrider2008

I will add facebook later


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer

Facebook: Aushlin Lowry


----------

